# Haydn sonatas - recommended sets/recordings?



## HaydnBearstheClock

Hello all,

I'd just like to ask if some of you own complete sets of Haydn's sonatas and if so, which ones you'd recommend. I was thinking of getting Walter Olbertz's set or the new set of sonatas by Emanuel Ax on Sony:

















Would you recommend these recordings?


----------



## annie

If you want to go for the whole set I'd recommend McCabe. If you have the luxury to wait Bavouzet is coming very very strong.

But nothing can replace a Brendel, Bavozuet, Hamelin, Pletnev, Schiff potpourri in my opinion...though you can't reach, even close to, 62


----------



## DavidA

Hamelin is brilliant. So is Gould, as is Horowitz in what he recorded.


----------



## KenOC

Don't laugh -- the complete sonatas in excellent sound for under ten bucks! Check the reviews, all 5-star so far (one of them is mine).

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-The-Pia..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376254570&sr=301-1


----------



## annie

DavidA said:


> Hamelin is brilliant. So is Gould, as is Horowitz in what he recorded.


The OP asks for complete sets...


----------



## Itullian

No question the McCabe set.
They are played with great warmth and humanity.
My desert island set.


----------



## Mandryka

I recommend Beghin's complete set on Naxos.


----------



## Itullian

Do you mean Jando?...............


----------



## worov

For complete sets, I like John McCabe (my favourite), Walter Olbertz and Jeno Jando (Naxos).


----------



## Guest

Brautigam, on BIS, offers not only all the sonatas, but all the solo keyboard music of Haydn. It is, however, on the fortepiano. If that is not a problem for you, I highly recommend it. The sound quality, and the artistic quality, are both excellent. For the piano, though, my choice is Hamelin, even if it is not complete. Still, at 3 volumes, you get quite a bit.


----------



## Itullian

I have the Brautigam as well and it's great.
so piano or fortepiano, that is the question.


----------



## Mandryka

Itullian said:


> Do you mean Jando?...............


No I do not. I mean the set of complete Haydn keyboard music which the Haydn expert Tom Beghin recorded for Naxos. This is one of the the most stimulating things I've heard for years, I recommend it without any reservations.


----------



## joen_cph

I wouldn´t go for the Brilliant Classics compilation for sure, which I own. Too uneven, often dull, and rather unengaged.

Haven´t heard McCabe, but I like other recordings by him a lot, really.

Kissin did a good recital, a rather romantic approach http://www.amazon.com/Piano-Sonatas-Haydn/dp/B000002A93

Andsnes too http://www.amazon.com/music/dp/B00000I3V2;

there are some interesting early Gould recordings, a controversial late weird set from him as well, but not a first choice;

Ernst Levy: often engaged, Beethoven-like, if technically uneven playing, and nice group of sonatas, probably available as downloads: 




Haven´t heard Sokolov, another highly interesting choice


----------



## Mandryka

joen_cph said:


> I wouldn´t go for the Brilliant Classics compilation for sure, which I own. Too uneven, often dull, and rather unengaged.
> 
> Haven´t heard McCabe, but I like other recordings by him a lot, really.
> 
> Kissin did a good recital, a rather romantic approach http://www.amazon.com/Piano-Sonatas-Haydn/dp/B000002A93
> 
> Andsnes too http://www.amazon.com/music/dp/B00000I3V2;
> 
> there are some interesting early Gould recordings, a controversial late weird set from him as well, but not a first choice;
> 
> Ernst Levy: often engaged, Beethoven-like, if technically uneven playing, and nice group of sonatas, probably available as downloads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven´t heard Sokolov, another highly interesting choice


The Brilliant set is interesting for Bart Van Oort's contribution I think. I like Sokolov's Haydn very much. Levy, like Richter, is very serious.

If we're moving into the territory of individual CDs, then there are some excellent ones from Yuko Wataya, Robert Hill and Lars Ulrich Mortensen. But best of all in my opinion, is the Haydn from Deszo Ranki. Ranki is for me the greatest Haydn player on modern piano, because he is so aware of the slightly menacing driven quality which surges up from time to time in the music.

Has anyone tried the Haydn sonatas that Zoltan Kocsis recorded? I keep wondering whether to buy that CD. And what about Hamlin's thirs set?


----------



## Schumann

Hello, I'm a satisfied owner of the complete Haydn edition from Brilliant Classics. This edition has perfect and complete pianoforte recordings of all haydn's piano works. You can also buy these piano sonatas and works as a separate box from Brilliant Classics. If you prefer to have recordings with piano and not the pianoforte then I strongly recommend you to buy the piano sonatas by Marc-André Hamelin. He's recordings are truly amazing and pure by sound and intonation. 

I hope this was all helpful for you.


----------



## Schumann

Schumann said:


> Hello, I'm a satisfied owner of the complete Haydn edition from Brilliant Classics. This edition has perfect and complete pianoforte recordings of all haydn's piano works. You can also buy these piano sonatas and works as a separate box from Brilliant Classics. If you prefer to have recordings with piano and not the pianoforte then I strongly recommend you to buy the piano sonatas by Marc-André Hamelin. He's recordings are truly amazing and pure by sound and intonation.
> 
> Here is a link to the Hamelin/Haydn sonata recordings: http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA67554&vw=dc


----------



## kv466

If you want a refreshing take on these fine works listen to G. Gould.


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> If you want a refreshing take on these fine works listen to G. Gould.


I have exactly the same opinion about the interpretations by Sokolov. Not close to being a 'complete set' though.


----------



## TrevBus

worov said:


> For complete sets, I like John McCabe (my favourite), Walter Olbertz and Jeno Jando (Naxos).


The Jando set is the one I own. Love it!!!!


----------



## Geo Dude

Schornsheim and Beghin's PI sets are indispensable.


----------



## Vaneyes

GG, MAH, Schiff, Pogorelich, Sudbin, Richter, Pletnev, Ts'ong, Xiao-Mei, Bavouzet. :tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

Another vote for John McCabe set if you're looking for a full cycle. Wonderfully played.


----------



## KenOC

I'm quite surprised nobody has picked up on the complete Haydn sonatas by Ekaterina Derzhavina, given its quality and its price.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> I'm quite surprised nobody has picked up on the complete Haydn sonatas by Ekaterina Derzhavina, given its quality and its price.


I don't want to say money is of no concern, but I did check them out, and found them not pleasing in performance and sound. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Re Derzhavina: I'm sure they aren't to all tastes (what is?), but they suit me quite nicely!

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-The-Pia..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377055156&sr=301-1


----------



## jimsumner

Any love for Buchbinder? Very affordable.

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Complet...d=1377051569&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+buchbinder


----------



## Vaneyes

jimsumner said:


> Any love for Buchbinder? Very affordable.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Complet...d=1377051569&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+buchbinder


Nope, no love at this juncture.


----------



## EricABQ

KenOC said:


> I'm quite surprised nobody has picked up on the complete Haydn sonatas by Ekaterina Derzhavina, given its quality and its price.


I actually purchased that in mp3 after the write up in the bargain mp3 thread.

I'm enjoying it very much. I have no issues with the sound or quality.

Of course, it's the only set of Haydn sonatas I've heard, so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> I actually purchased that in mp3 after the write up in the bargain mp3 thread.
> 
> I'm enjoying it [Derzhavina] very much. I have no issues with the sound or quality.
> 
> Of course, it's the only set of Haydn sonatas I've heard, so I have nothing to compare it to.


I will only say that she seems overly 'central' to me. Some of the Sokolov ought to be on YouTube, copyright not being an issue.


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> I'm quite surprised nobody has picked up on the complete Haydn sonatas by Ekaterina Derzhavina, given its quality and its price.


I purchased this some weeks ago and found it a bit overwhelming to catalog. I finally have everything in order and have been listening. I too have only this complete set though I was in the process of collecting a set by Gimbert Kalish recorded in the 1970s on Nonesuch.

The Derzhavina set seems lively to me compared to the Kailsh. Her speed and articulation make the sonatas sound weirdly like Domenico Scarlatti sonatas on piano at times! I don't know if this is Haydn or the performer, but it is quite uplifting. I know I'll never be able to explore the entire set with the same depth I explore Beethoven's sonatas. There are just too many of them.


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> Her speed and articulation make the sonatas sound weirdly like Domenico Scarlatti sonatas on piano at times!


Weird. I had exactly the same impression, especially in some of the early sonatas. It's difficult to explain why this is, but it certainly works for me.


----------



## Guest

worov said:


> For complete sets [...] Jeno Jando (Naxos).


Yes, solid and dependable. Does it for me, as far as Haydn's piano writing goes.


----------



## clavichorder

Gilels does a nice rendition of the C minor sonata Hob 20


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Does anyone own the new set of Ax recordings? I've been thinking of getting that one - it offers a good selection of sonatas and the price is very good.


----------



## Ukko

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Does anyone own the new set of Ax recordings? I've been thinking of getting that one - it offers a good selection of sonatas and the price is very good.


Try very hard to hear before you buy. Mr Ax is uneven.


----------



## quack

I like Ragna Schirmer's interpretations, although I haven't heard that many others to compare with. Even better is her recording of Handel's keyboard suites, that don't get nearly as much attention as they should.


----------



## Ukko

quack said:


> I like Ragna Schirmer's interpretations, although I haven't heard that many others to compare with. Even better is her recording of Handel's keyboard suites, that don't get nearly as much attention as they should.


Those suites, intelligently ornamented, have been entertainingly performed on harpsichord.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Hilltroll72 said:


> Try very hard to hear before you buy. Mr Ax is uneven.


What do you mean by uneven? I actually want the set for the minor mode sonatas, B minor, C sharp minor, C minor, and E minor - how are these performed?


----------



## Ukko

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> What do you mean by uneven? I actually want the set for the minor mode sonatas, B minor, C sharp minor, C minor, and E minor - how are these performed?


 I made a general observation re E. Ax. I haven't heard him play the sonatas, but some other stuff (none of which rang my chimes).


----------



## kv466

I like the Ax recordings. Was coming on the thread just to endorse those.


----------



## AH music

Thank you for the mentions of Derzhavina - just captivated by my initial introduction to these recordings (via spotify). I have only a couple of Jando CD's which I do like, but the recordings by Derzhavina immediately give the impression to me of being something rather special. Again, thank you. Haydn's piano sonatas seem somehow both more rooted in tradition and yet more enigmatic than his other work, and she seems to capture exactly that spirit. To me they can easily sound more disjointed than say the piano trios, symphonies and quartets. This pianist does not hide it but manages to make everything coherent as well. Can see these becoming real personal favourites.


----------



## Bulldog

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Does anyone own the new set of Ax recordings? I've been thinking of getting that one - it offers a good selection of sonatas and the price is very good.


I have two Ax/Haydn discs from when they were initially released. I don't recommend them when there are far better alternatives from the likes of Brendel and Schiff. Essentially, Ax displays too little variety and also tends to sap the music of its vitality.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Bulldog said:


> I have two Ax/Haydn discs from when they were initially released. I don't recommend them when there are far better alternatives from the likes of Brendel and Schiff. Essentially, Ax displays too little variety and also tends to sap the music of its vitality.


Hello Bulldog, well, actually, I do own the Ax set right now and I do like it. He can seem a bit 'neutral' at times, but I find his tone to be consistenly rich and good. Schiff did sound more lyrical than him, at least from samples. Too bad the (well-priced) Schiff CDs aren't on amazon anymore. Does anyone know of an album with the 'other' E minor sonata, the one that begins with an adagio? That adagio is one of the best ones in his Keyboard works imo. Ragna Schirmer has a great version of it, but her CDs are generally quite expensive.


----------



## Sudonim

I don't own this one (yet ), but it was recommended a couple of pages back (by both Mandryka and Bulldog) and it sounds like a truly interesting project:









Historically informed performance, by the way, if that's important to you ...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Sudonim said:


> I don't own this one (yet ), but it was recommended a couple of pages back (by both Mandryka and Bulldog) and it sounds like a truly interesting project:
> 
> View attachment 38525
> 
> 
> Historically informed performance, by the way, if that's important to you ...


Oh yes, I think I've seen a video about the making of the set on YouTube. They had some amazingly precise technology set up for it. Thanks for the tip .


----------



## Manxfeeder

jimsumner said:


> Any love for Buchbinder? Very affordable.


I'm a little late for the party, but I like the Buchbinder set. So that makes two of us.


----------



## Vaneyes

I wish Horowitz did more with the Haydn Sonatas, he had a good feel for them. AFAIK only Nos. 23, 48, 49, 52. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> I wish Horowitz did more with the Haydn Sonatas, he had a good feel for them. AFAIK only Nos. 23, 48, 49, 52. :tiphat:


So true. Horowitz could play Haydn like Chopin...and get away with it. More than get away with it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> So true. Horowitz could play Haydn like Chopin...and get away with it. More than get away with it.


I must agree about Horowitz and Haydn - I have his recording of Sonata No. 38 in F Major and it is awesome.


----------



## Itullian

Still McCabe and Brendel for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I must agree about Horowitz and Haydn - I have his recording of Sonata No. 38 in F Major and it is awesome.


Yes, just to clarify possible confusion for some folk, I was using the Hob.XVI designation for that sonata (23) and the others.

Since posting, I also found mention of Hob.XVI:20 (Piano Sonata 33) from 1935/6. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

This is one of the situations where Mozart is superior to Haydn.

I find many (not all) of Haydn's keyboard sonatas "uninspired" and filled with rather dull note-spinning.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> This is one of the situations where Mozart is superior to Haydn.
> 
> I find many (not all) of Haydn's keyboard sonatas "uninspired" and filled with rather dull note-spinning.


I have to disagree. There's a lot of excellent material in Haydn's sonatas. Many of them are unknown and require discovery. Take, for example, the adagio of sonata 19 in E minor - an awesome work.


----------



## clavichorder

Yeah, in some ways the Haydn sonatas are more interesting than Mozart's. In my opinion, they offer an equal but alternative scenario on how classicism could sound on the keyboard.


----------



## sankalp

the haydn piano sonatas Vol 1,2,3,4 - john McCabe


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Other interpreters to look into are Alain Planès and Hélène Couvert:









(he released three in this series)


----------



## hpowders

Well, on this we differ. For keyboard sonatas, I'd rather hear Mozart.
For symphonies and string quartets, Haydn reigns supreme.


----------



## Jos

I'd recommend John McCabe. I've only got one volume of his recordings but that one gets played and enjoyed a lot !

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Well, on this we differ. For keyboard sonatas, I'd rather hear Mozart.
> For symphonies and string quartets, Haydn reigns supreme.


Well, have you heard all of Haydn's sonatas? I'm refraining from commenting on Mozart's since I'm not very familiar with them yet. But there are many hidden gems in there. The sonatas may not be -quite- on the same level as the string quartets, symphonies, masses, oratorios, etc., but still, they're excellent.


----------



## Vaneyes

My impressions? I think Haydn has the edge in Piano Sonatas, though nothing from FJ betters some of WAM's K.300's. I think recording choices from the great pianists support this thinking. Though we have to trumpet once again, that individual listening enjoyment comes first. :tiphat:

PEE-ESS: While I've got the floor, symphonies is a closer race between the two, than many probably realize. Mozart was clearly advancing the form, and the challenges of went far beyond thematic element. LvB realized this.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Well, have you heard all of Haydn's sonatas? I'm refraining from commenting on Mozart's since I'm not very familiar with them yet. But there are many hidden gems in there. The sonatas may not be -quite- on the same level as the string quartets, symphonies, masses, oratorios, etc., but still, they're excellent.


No, but I have 3 CD's of His sonatas. I will listen again. The "H" was no mistake. Only JC and Haydn have earned it, IMhO.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> No, but I have 3 CD's of His sonatas. I will listen again. The "H" was no mistake. Only JC and Haydn have earned it, IMhO.


3 CDs? But that's not enough, especially if these are not some of his best sonatas. You have to know the minor key ones, the C minor, the B minor, the two E minors and the C-Sharp minor. Once again, there are many gems amongst them and I keep on being impressed by some of the minor key adagios.

And what were you referring to with the H and JC?


----------



## Bulldog

Can't say I'm interested in defending Haydn's solo keyboard works. I'd much rather enjoy listening to this wonderful music; it needs no defense. 

Brendel's my main man for listening, although there are plenty of other fine interpreters including Schiff, Reisenberg and Planes.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> 3 CDs? But that's not enough, especially if these are not some of his best sonatas. You have to know the minor key ones, the C minor, the B minor, the two E minors and the C-Sharp minor. Once again, there are many gems amongst them and I keep on being impressed by some of the minor key adagios.
> 
> And what were you referring to with the H and JC?


I referred to Haydn as He, rather than he. A higher honor I cannot bestow! :tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> I referred to Haydn as He, rather than he. A higher honor I cannot bestow! :tiphat:


I see .

P.S.: which CDs do you own? I think that Haydn sonata collection needs some tweaking .


----------



## hpowders

I have one by Gilbert Kalish and two on fortepiano with Lola Odiaga.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> I have one by Gilbert Kalish and two on fortepiano with Lola Odiaga.


I got that with JC, nevermind. But, which one by Kalish? And fortepiano, hmm. If you have access to Spotify, try samples by Richter, Brendel, Emanuel Ax, Walter Olbertz, Hélène Couvert or Alain Planès.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I got that with JC, nevermind. But, which one by Kalish? And fortepiano, hmm. If you have access to Spotify, try samples by Richter, Brendel, Emanuel Ax, Walter Olbertz, Hélène Couvert or Alain Planès.


Thanks! I have Kalish doing C Major Landon 60, B Flat, Landon 55, c sharp minor Landon 49, G Major Landon 54 and E Flat, Landon 59.

I will re-listen to it today.

JC was born in the Spring but celebrated in December.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Thanks! I have Kalish doing C Major Landon 60, B Flat, Landon 55, c sharp minor Landon 49, G Major Landon 54 and E Flat, Landon 59.
> 
> I will re-listen to it today.
> 
> JC was born in the Spring but celebrated in December.


Also, I forgot - Andras Schiff is a great Haydn interpreter as well! Please check out his versions. He and Hélène Couvert have a similar, agile yet lyrical approach. I would also group Walter Olbertz and Alain Planès together - they have a 'Haydnesque' sound - witty, snappy, yet precise. 
Bavouzet and Hamelin have also recently released Haydn sonata records which have received much acclaim.

The Kalish CD has some of Haydn's best sonatas on it, but it depends on the interpretation. I'll see if I can find some samples on spotify and tell you how his rendition does in comparison with some of the other aforementioned interpreters.


----------



## Vinyl

I'm glad the McCabe set gets some votes. 
I find it hard to do more than one volume in one sitting, but I'm quite enjoying this...
The trios I'm *really* enjoying, btw. (Yes, that's a 14 LP box...)


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Also, I forgot - Andras Schiff is a great Haydn interpreter as well! Please check out his versions. He and Hélène Couvert have a similar, agile yet lyrical approach. I would also group Walter Olbertz and Alain Planès together - they have a 'Haydnesque' sound - witty, snappy, yet precise.
> Bavouzet and Hamelin have also recently released Haydn sonata records which have received much acclaim.
> 
> The Kalish CD has some of Haydn's best sonatas on it, but it depends on the interpretation. I'll see if I can find some samples on spotify and tell you how his rendition does in comparison with some of the other aforementioned interpreters.


Okay. Thanks!


----------



## PeterF

I have CDs of Haydn piano sonatas by a number of people. 
Brendel
Gould
Ax
Kalish
Ranki
Gotovsky
Nel
Kocsis
Sudbin
The Brendel and Gould and Sudbin are my favorites.


----------



## shadowdancer

I listen most to two extreme approaches:
Bavouzet and Brendel. Both most recommended.

Not as complete cycle, but with a few great performances is Richter.


----------



## hpowders

I don't care much for the Haydn keyboard sonatas, but if you must have them played on a modern piano, then Brendel is your man.


----------



## Haydn man

I have only recently come across this set, but boy am I glad I did.
Excellent recording and playing and to my ears very consistent given the set was over a decade in the recording.
I shall explore the McCabe set next given the positive reviews


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm a little late for the party, but I like the Buchbinder set. So that makes two of us.


Make that "three." I've really enjoyed Buchbinder's Haydn.

Along with Brendel, I'd say he's my favorite interpreter of these works -- although I'm by no means an expert!!!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> I don't care much for the Haydn keyboard sonatas, but if you must have them played on a modern piano, then Brendel is your man.


Very strange indeed! If you love Haydn's other music, don't know why you wouldn't like the wonderful sonatas - they're filled with Haydn's humour, inventiveness, dynamic variety and contain quite a bit of lyricism as well.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

JACE said:


> Make that "three." I've really enjoyed Buchbinder's Haydn.
> 
> Along with Brendel, I'd say he's my favorite interpreter of these works -- although I'm by no means an expert!!!


Buchbinder is very good in some of the sonatas, though I think he employs a somewhat hollow-sounding piano in his recordings and he often doesn't let bass notes ring.

Ax, Olbertz, Couvert, Planès, Brendel, Schiff, Ragna Schirmer, Wladimir Horowitz, Blechacz and Richter (so far).


----------



## KenOC

I'm very fond of the Haydn sonatas played by Ekaterina Derzhavina, complete on 9 CDs. Got this when the download was ten bucks. Sadly, those days are long gone.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> I'm very fond of the Haydn sonatas played by Ekaterina Derzhavina, complete on 9 CDs. Got this when the download was ten bucks. Sadly, those days are long gone.


Her set is on at 45 Euros, not exactly the best of prices. Olbertz's, on the other hand, is to be found for 18 Euros or so. Hmm.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

I still need to hear the classic Brendel studio recordings, but I really like the live performances put out under his Artist's Choice Collection series. 

The Jando Naxos box is good. I also like the Schiff 2 discer and Ax singles.

I'd agree that the Brilliant box is uneven, but I do like hearing the variety of performers and pianos -- a refreshing alternative.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Zacharias can Haydn it up too:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

worov said:


> For complete sets, I like John McCabe (my favourite), Walter Olbertz and Jeno Jando (Naxos).


My favorites as well, and the most moving for me, along with individual interpretations by Pogorelich and Schiff. I recently listened to several of Brendel's Haydn Sonatas, but found them quite disappointing, having sensed little warmth or charm.


----------



## jegreenwood

Schiff is a strong Haydn advocate. A few years back I attended a Haydn weekend that he anchored. An evening of sonatas, an evening of piano trios, a lecture, and a joint appearance with the writer Peter Esterhazy, for whose ancestor Haydn worked a few years back.


----------



## hpowders

Leif Ove Andsnes and Fazil Say. Individual recordings.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Very strange indeed! If you love Haydn's other music, don't know why you wouldn't like the wonderful sonatas - they're filled with Haydn's humour, inventiveness, dynamic variety and contain quite a bit of lyricism as well.


The reason is probably that the modern piano, which is the usual way to listen to these sonatas, is simply not the instrument Haydn was writing for. The earliest sonatas were in fact written for harpsichord, progressing all the way to Broadwood fortepiano. The "sound" Haydn was writing for was nowhere near that of a modern piano.
When middle and late Haydn sonatas are heard on fortepiano, all the quirky humor is accentuated, which modern piano simply muzzles. The brighter fortepiano sound is perfect in Haydn sonatas to my ears.

I'm surmising that if Haydn did have a modern piano, the middle to late piano sonatas would have NOT been written as is.

Anyhow, Ronald Brautigam's set on fortepiano is fine except for one caveat, and it's a big one:
He takes all repeats, but embellishes none!

Let's be clear, as musicologists tell us, Mozart and Haydn expected all their written repeats to be performed, but as this would prove boring to the listeners, repeats were expected to be embelished and NEVER played ver-note-em as the first time around. The listeners were supposed to be delighted with the repeats, which would have been exhibiting the improvisitory skill of the performer.

Can anyone imagine Mozart performing one of his sonatas and taking the repeats, unadorned?

So Brautigam has produced a fine Haydn set, if you don't mind hearing each repeat unadorned.

He plays a HIP instrument, but inexplicably, ignores the expected HIP style that he must have been very well aware of. Puzzling.


----------



## Bulldog

Haydn67 said:


> My favorites as well, and the most moving for me, along with individual interpretations by Pogorelich and Schiff. I recently listened to several of Brendel's Haydn Sonatas, but found them quite disappointing, having sensed little warmth or charm.


Interesting. I find Brendel's Haydn loaded with warmth and charm; also, the dialogue is stunning.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Bulldog said:


> Interesting. I find Brendel's Haydn loaded with warmth and charm; also, the dialogue is stunning.


I feel his technical command is excellent as well, however, comparing Ax and Brendel playing Sonata No. 59, the latter's playing to me seems more relatively neutral, perhaps somewhat cooler or detached at times. By comparison, Ax seems to infuse his interpretation with a greater sense of geniality, with musical color being more apparent.


----------



## Heliogabo

What do you think about Glenn Gould's Haydn set?
I find it enjoyable, but sometimes sounds to me as he's playing late Haydn as ... Bach.


----------

